# Difference between menopur and Gonal f



## xSpecialKx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

I have just had prostap injection for my 2nd round of icsi. Only when I left clinic and read the leaflet that the nurse gave me, did I notice that this time I will be on Gonal F, last time I was on menopur.

I was started on 150 a day but after 11 days of injecting I had not produced any follies big enough so they doubled the dosage to 300 a day. This time they are starting me on 300 per day but on gonal f. What is the difference in the drugs? Will I notice any difference this time in side effects etc?

thanks in advance!

Kirsty x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kirsty,

There are no noticeable differences in side effects between the 2 drugs. Menopur is a combination of FSH and LH whereas Gonal-F contains a component of FSH only (follitropin alpha) Bottom line is they both do the same things and stimulate follicle growth. Some people respond differently to drugs though and thats why they often change them between cycles to try and optimise response.

Maz x


----------

